# Solved: New ipad



## KBG (Mar 20, 2012)

Can someone help me, i'm not savvy with the ipad, i just purchased the new ipad for my wife, i downloaded ibooks, but the icon does not appear on the first page, so i can't go into it. I have no idea where to find it, tried to download again but the box is grey saying i have allresdy downloaded it. what have I done wrong or how can i get the icon to appear on the first page?, had a look on the online manual but couldn't find anything


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

First thing I'd do is swipe your finger across to make sure it's not on the next screen. 

If not, try restarting the iPad. Hold down the power button for about three seconds. You'll get a power off slider. Go ahead and slide it off. Wait until the iPad completely shuts down and then restart it by holding down the power button for about three seconds again.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You downloaded books how? In iTunes on your computer? In iTunes on the iPad? And you're opening the iBooks application?


----------



## KBG (Mar 20, 2012)

KBG said:


> Can someone help me, i'm not savvy with the ipad, i just purchased the new ipad for my wife, i downloaded ibooks, but the icon does not appear on the first page, so i can't go into it. I have no idea where to find it, tried to download again but the box is grey saying i have allresdy downloaded it. what have I done wrong or how can i get the icon to appear on the first page?, had a look on the online manual but couldn't find anything


Thanx, problem fixed, I did'nt realise you could flick to the next page!, thank you so much.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome


----------

